# Leave the gun...take the cannoli...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...and other classic movie lines...my favorites include...

"Look at you. You're ****** walkin' around like John Barrymore. A ****** pink robe and a ******...uh, uh, cigarette holder."

"Tattaglia is a pimp, he could'a never outfought Santino"

"Mother of Mercy...could this be the end of Rico???"

"Surely Corleone can present some sort of a bill for such services,...after all...we are not communists"

"Say 'allo to my lid'dul friend!!!"

"Michael, why don't you tell that nice girl you love her 'I love-a you wit all-a my heart, if I dont-a see you soon I'm-a gonna die'"

hmmmm...I dont make it too obvious that I like mob movies do I? , anyway...what are some other classic movie lines (mob movies and otherwise)...that are favorites of forum members...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Rats, and I thought this was going to be a thread The Godfather. Only the best old movie ever made. "Be my friend.......Godfather"...kisses ring.


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I like mob movies, too. There is something about the Mafia that is endlessly fascinating to peaceful, law-abiding citizens like myself-- I think it's the bizarre juxtaposition of love for family and adherence to a code of honor with the worst criminal ruthlessness. Some good British mob films: the original Get Carter (Michael Caine has a great outfit in this one), The Long Good Friday, Sexy Beast.


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

"If you can't trust a fix, what can you trust?" Giovanni Casparro, aka Johnny Caspar, in the Coen brothers' _Miller's Crossing_.

_Sexy Beast_ is a delight. Ben Kingsley's over-the-top performance as the fearsome Don Logan received nowhere near the praise and recognition that it deserved. Kingsley/Logan has many great lines throughout the film, but I've always been partial to his explosion of rage and negation during the final, fatal, confrontation with Gal:

"Not this f-ckin' time.
No! No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no!
No! No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no!
No! Not this f-ckin' time. No f-ckin' way, no f-ckin' way!"

"Politics, as a practice, whatever its professions, has always been the systematic organization of hatreds." Henry Adams


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Elwood: It's 106 miles to Chicago. We've got a full tank of gas, a half pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.
Jake: Hit it.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

*Cool Hand Luke*

Luke, while being locked into the box:

Boss: Sorry, Luke. I'm just doing my job. You gotta appreciate that.

Luke: Nah - calling it your job don't make it right, Boss.

*Animal House*

To Flounder, who finds the car he borrowed destroyed by the Delta upperclassmen:

Eric 'Otter' Stratton: Flounder, you can't spend your whole life worrying about your mistakes! You f--ked up -- you trusted us! Hey, make the best of it!

Words to live by.


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

_Pulp Fiction_ after Butch and Marsellus get the better of Maynard, Zed, and The Gimp:

Butch: "You okay?"

Marcellus: "No. [Short pause.] I'm pretty f-ckin' far from bein' okay."

_The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly_, Clint Eastwood to Eli Wallach:

"You see, in this world there are two kinds of people, my friend: those with loaded guns, and those who dig. You dig."

"Politics, as a practice, whatever its professions, has always been the systematic organization of hatreds." Henry Adams


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

"Welcome" Charles Bronson in Deathhunt. I visualise that scene everytime somebody pounds o nmy door to save my soul, sell newspaper subsriptions and candybars.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

*Apocalypse Now*

"I love the smell of napalm in the morning... smelled like... victory" 
- Lieutenant Colonel Bill Kilgore (Robert Duvall)

Apparently, this monologue is the top rated one by a BBC poll. See: https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/film/3362603.stm

And who can forget *Wall Street*

"...greed - for lack of a better word - is good."
- Gordon Gekko

This one is ranked fifth but is probably my favorite.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

The Big Sleep with Bogart is jammed with great lines:

Philip Marlowe: She tried to sit in my lap while I was standing up. 

General Sternwood: How do you like your brandy, sir?
Philip Marlowe: In a glass. 

Philip Marlowe: Hmm.
General Sternwood: What does that mean?
Philip Marlowe: It means, hmm. 

Norris: Are you attempting to tell me my duties, sir?
Philip Marlowe: No, just having fun trying to guess what they are. 


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

"Heineken??!! **** that ****!" (Dennis Hopper, Blue Velvet)

"Goodbye, Eric!" (Michael Caine, Get Carter)

"Don't mind if I ******* do." (Willem Dafoe, Wild At Heart)


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

"Magua understand the white man is a dog to his women. When his women want to eat, he lay aside his tomahawk to feed their laziness" (Magua to Major Heywood in _Last of the Mohicans_).


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2005)

Milton Waddams: Excuse me? Excuse me, senor? May I speak to you please? I asked for a mai tai, and they brought me a pina colada, and I said no salt, NO salt on the margarita, but it had salt on it, big grains of salt, floating in the glass...

Mexican Waiter: Lo siento mucho, senor. 
[Under his breath] 
Mexican Waiter: Pinche ******.

Milton Waddams: [as the waiter walks away] And yes, I won't be leaving a tip, 'cause I could... I could shut this place down. Sir? I'll take my traveler's checks to a competing resort. I could write a letter to your nation's board of tourism and I could have this place condemned. I could put.... I could put.... strychnine in the guacamole. There was salt on the glass, BIG grains of salt.

From "Office Space"


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

LoL...classic movie Cliff...how about this one :

"Samir Naga---Naga---Na'gonna' work here anymore"...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

My favorites, starting with my favorite movie
(*The Philadelphia Story*/ Grant, Stewart and Hepburn)
C. K. Dexter Haven: Do you s'pose, sir, speaking of eye-openers...?
Uncle Willie: Oh, that's the first sane remark I've heard today. C'malong, Dexter, I know a formula that's said to pop the pennies off the eyelids of dead Irishmen.

Macaulay Connor: Doggone it, C.K. Dexter Haven. Either I'm gonna sock you or you're gonna sock me.
C. K. Dexter Haven: Shall we toss a coin?

(*My Favorite Year*/Peter O'Toole)
Benjy Stone: I think I'm going to be unwell.
Alan Swann: Ladies are unwell, Stone. Gentlemen vomit.

(*Play It Again, Sam*/Woody Allen)
Allan: You want a Fresca with a Darvon?
Linda: Unless you have apple juice.
Allan: Apple juice and Darvon is fantastic together!
Linda: Have you ever had Librium and tomato juice?
Allan: No, I haven't personally, but another neurotic tells me they're unbelievable.
Dick: Could I get a coke with nothing in it?

Allan: I can't do it. How does it look? I invite her over and then come on like a sex degenerate. What am I, a rapist?
Bogart: Your getting carried away. You think too much. Just do it.
Allan: We're platonic friends. I can't spoil that by coming on. She'll slap my face.
Bogart: Oh, I've had my face slapped plenty of times.
Allan: Yeah, but your glasses don't go flying across the room.

(*Metropolitan*/Edward Clements)
Nick Smith: The cha cha is no more ridiculous than life itself.

Charlie Black: U.H.B., for Urban Haute Bourgoise--it's a more sociologically correct term for WASP preppy.
Nick Smith (sarcastically): It's brilliant, and long overdue. But wouldn't it be simple to shorten it to simply "UHB"?
Charlie Black: Well I didn't expect it to gain immediate popularity
Nick Smith: [...] The fact that it sounds REDICULOUS may be part of its appeal!

Nick Smith: It's a tiny bit arrogant of people to go around worrying about those less fortunate. Do you really want some much richer guy going around saying "Poor Tom Townsend doesn't even have an overcoat. Well, guess I can't go to any more parties!"

(*Scent of a Woman*/Al Pacino)
Lt. Col. Frank Slade: The day we stop lookin', Charlie, is the day we die.

Lt. Col. Frank Slade: Oh, where do I go from here, Charlie?
Charlie Simms: If you're tangled up, just tango on.
Lt. Col. Frank Slade: You askin' me to dance, Charlie?

Lt. Col. Frank Slade: You're in no position disagree with me, boy. I got a loaded .45 here. You got pimples.

(*A New Leaf*/Walter Matthiau)

Henry Graham: Henrietta....you have your head through the arm hole.

Henrietta Lowell: They say if you don't scratch, it itches less.
Henry Graham (suffering with mosquito bites): Well, they're wrong. It only looks like it itches less because you're not scratching.

Henry Graham: And while your out, order two cases of Mogen-David extra-heavy malaga wine.
(butler raises his eyebrows)
Henry Graham: And put your eyebrows back down, I told you she was feral.

Lawyer (telling Graham he's broke): You have no money. I'm trying to figure out if there's a better way to put this. No capital...no funds...no capital..no..no..you have no money...you have no money. That's the only way to say it. You Have No Money.

Graham seeing himself poor in the mirror, no longer able to afford custom suits
Salesman: Hart Schaffner and Marx....you won't find a better suit in ready-to-wear
Graham: NOOOOOO


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Little-reported factoid (which may not be fact): the original contract to do Corleone went to Laurence Olivier. He got sick at the last minute, so Brando was brought in to replace him. Ever since I heard that, I've found it harder to enjoy the film. Some of the most famous scenes were clearly developed with Olivier in mind, and would have been even better with him in them.


----------



## In Mufti (Jan 28, 2005)

The "Out of Order" from Scent of a Woman

*Mr. Trask:* Mr. Sims, you are a cover-up artist and you are a liar. 
*Col. Frank Slade:* But not a snitch!
*Trask:* Excuse me?
*Slade:* No, I don't think I will. This is such a crock of s**t.
*Trask:* Mr. Slade, you will watch your language. You are at the Baird School now not a barracks. Now Mr. Sims I will give you one final opportunity to speak up.
*Slade:* Mr. Sims doesn't want it. He doesn't need to labeled, "...still worthy of being a 'Baird Man.'" What the hell is that? What is your motto here? Boys, inform on your classmates, save your hide. Anything short of that we're gonna burn you at the stake? Well, gentlemen. When the going gets tough, some guys run and some guys stay. Here's Charlie--facing the fire, and there's George--hiding in big Daddy's pocket. And what are you gonna do? You're gonna reward George, and destroy Charlie.
*Trask:* Are you finished, Mr. Slade?
*Slade:* No. I'm just gettin' warmed up. Now I don't know who went to this place--William Howard Taft, William Jennings Bryant, William Tell--whoever. Their spirit is dead; if they ever had one, it's gone. You're building a rat ship here. A vessel for sea going snitches. And if you think your preparing these minnows for manhood you better think again. Because I say you are killing the very spirit this institution proclaims it instills. What a sham! What kind of show are you guys puttin' on here today. I mean, the only class in this act is sittin' next to me. And I say, this boy's soul is in tact. It is non-negotiable. You know how I know. Because someone here--I'm not gonna say who--offered to buy it. Only Charlie here wasn't selling.
*Mr.Trask:* Sir, you are out of order!
*Slade:* Out of order, I'll show you out of order! You don't know what out of order is Mr.Trask! I'd show you but I'm too old, I'm too tired, and I'm too ****in' blind. If I were the man I was five years ago I'd take a flame-thrower to this place. Out of order, who the hell do you think you're talking to? I've been around you know? There was a time I could see. And I have seen, boys like these, younger than these, their arms torn out, their legs ripped off. But there isn't nothin' like the sight of an amputated spirit, there is no prosthetic for that. You think you're merely sending this splendid foot-soldier back home to Oregon with his tail between his legs but I say that you are executing his soul. And why? Because he's not a Baird man. Baird men, you hurt this boy, you're going to be Baird Bums, the lot of ya. And Harry, Jimmy, Trent, wherever you are out there, **** you too.
*Mr. Trask:* Stand down Mr. Slade!
*Slade:* I'm not finished! Now as I came in here, I heard those words...cradle of leadership. Well, when the bough breaks, the cradle will fall. And it has fallen here, it has fallen! Makers of men, creators of leaders, be careful what kind of leaders you're producing here. Now, I don't know if Charlie's silence here today is right or wrong; I'm no judge or jury. But I can tell you this: he won't sell anybody out to buy his future! And that my friends is called integrity, that's called courage. Now that's the stuff leaders should be made of. (pause) Now I have come to the crossroads in my days, and I have always known the right path, always, without exception, I knew. But I never took it, you know why? Because it's too damn hard. Now here's Charlie; he's come to the crossroads. And he's chosen a path, it's the right path. It's a path made of principle, that leads to character. Let him continue on his journey. You hold this boy's future in your hands committee! It's a valuable future. Believe me! Don't destroy...protect it...embrace it. It's gonna make you proud some day...I promise.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Concordia_
> 
> Little-reported factoid (which may not be fact): the original contract to do Corleone went to Laurence Olivier. He got sick at the last minute, so Brando was brought in to replace him. Ever since I heard that, I've found it harder to enjoy the film. Some of the most famous scenes were clearly developed with Olivier in mind, and would have been even better with him in them.


I heard something to this effect, only it was more like they wanted him, but he wasnt interested in doing a film with somebody as unknown as Francis Coppola (Remember, this was back in the days before ***cringe*** _"Street cred"_...I also heard that Frank Sinatra expressed a serious interest in the role (even after threatening Mario Puzo with bodily harm)...I often think how different it would have been with some of the other casting choices...Martin Sheen as Michael, Lawrence Olivier or Francis Albert as Don Vito...I dont think it would have been as great...everybody was perfect in their roles...this is one of the few movies that is actually alot better than the book (and the book was very good)...the only area in which I wish that they would have been closer to the original book was if they would have included the carachter of Nino Valenti...he was by far the most interesting Non Corleone, and, really one of my favorite carachters in the whole book...But the movie was and still is truly magic...some may disagree, but I'll say it anyway...the greatest movie of all time...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

One of my favorite gangster movie quotes is from _The Long Good Friday_, when Bob Hoskins learns that one of his enforcers has been killed and says (I'm paraphrasing because it's a while since I saw the movie) "Why would would anybody want to kill Willie? Why, he wouldn't hurt a fly...unless it was absolutely necessary."


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

"Yippee!" Darth Vader- _The Phantom Menace_


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The Brothers McCullen. Scene between the father played by Jack Mulcahy and one of the sons played by Edward Burns. This is not 100% exact but extremely close:

Father: I need to get to services

Son: I thought you were an athiest?

Father: That has nothing what so ever to do with being a good Catholic!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A Bronx Tale: "Now you's can't leave." 

Reservoir Dogs: "You gonna bark all day, little doggie? Or are you gonna bite?"
"You shoot me in a DREAM you better wake up and apologize..."


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

_A Night at the Opera_

Otis P. Driftwood (takes bill from waiter): Nine dollars and eighty cents! That's outrageous. (Hands bill to woman). If I were you I wouldn't pay it.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jeff Spicoli from "Fast Times..."

"Awesome! Totally Awesome! Alright Hamilton."

"All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz and I'm fine."


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

_"And that by chance if an honest man such as yourself should make enemies, then they would become my enemies....

And then they would fear you...."_


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> _"And that by chance if an honest man such as yourself should make enemies, then they would become my enemies....
> 
> And then they would fear you...."_


_Be my friend...GabbaGoul_.


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Among others: From Cool Hand Luke, Strother Martin:

*Captain, Road Prison 36*: What we got here is... failure to communicate.

*

The Wild Bunch () 

Pike Bishop: He gave his word. 
Dutch Engstrom: He gave his word to a railroad. 
Pike Bishop: It's his word. 
Dutch Engstrom: That ain't what counts! It's who you give it *to*!

From The Terminator, in The Terminator -

"I'll be back."

From "The Usual Suspects"

Verbal: After that my guess is that you will never hear from him again. The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he did not exist. And like that... he is gone.

Det Sgt Jeff Rabin: I'm telling you this guy is protected from up on high by the Prince of Darkness.

*


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

I is better than II but.....

"Fredo, you're my older brother, and I love you. But don't ever take sides with anyone against the family again. Ever."


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

As much as I love the Mob movies, must be the *** in me, and think Pacino is one of the best actors, I think Scent of a Woman is one of his best movies. That seen at the "trial" was great. Also another good movie with Pacino is Glen Gary Glen Ross. I'd put quotes in, but I think all of Pacino's lines would be "*" =)


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

One of the many from Joe Pesci....

Goodfellas, sitting at the table with Ray Liotta

You mean-lemme understand this, cause I don't know maybe it's me, I'm a little f'd up maybe. But, I'm funny how? Funny like a clown? I amuse you? I make you laugh? I'm here to f'n' amuse you? What do you mean funny? Funny how? How am I funny?

Another from the Godfather, Sonny to Michael

"What are you gonna do? Nice college boy, hah? Didn't want to get mixed up in the family business. Now you wanna gun down a police captain? Why, because he slapped ya in the face a little bit? Hah? What do you think this is, the Army, where you shoot 'em a mile away? You gotta get up close like this and, bada-bing!, you blow their brains all over your nice Ivy League suit.

How can you not like the Mob movies? =)


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Last of the Mohicans:

CORA: Your "father"?

HAWKEYE: Chingachgook. He warned me about people like you.

CORA: He did?

HAWKEYE: Yes. He said ... "do not try to make them understand you."

CORA: What?!

HAWKEYE: Yes. And "do not try to understand them. That is because they are a breed apart and they make no sense ..."

Tombstone:

ke Clanton: "What is that Holiday? Twelve hands in a row? Ain't nobody that lucky."

Doc Holliday: "Why Ike, whatever do you mean? Maybe poker's just not your game. I know! Let's have a spelling contest!"

and

Billy Clanton: "Why, it's the drunk piano player. You're so drunk, you can't hit nothin'. In fact, you're probably seeing double." [Billy Clanton draws a knife]

Doc Holliday: [takes out a second gun] "I have two guns, one for each of ya."


----------



## Jimmy G (Mar 23, 2006)

" What you don't know can fill a book. " Corrado " Junior " Soprano
" You know, Jamal Goldstein... " Tony describing Meadow's ex-flame
" I don't let anyone wag their finger in my face. " Tony on advise to undergo a prostate exam


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

About half the lines in The American President were classics.

My favorites:
Sheen: "How'd it go?"
Douglas: "Pretty good, she insulted me, I patronized her... we didn't have anything to eat but I thought there was a connection"

-------
Annette Benning at the door in the oval office:

Douglas: "You can't do that"
Benning: "With all due respect Mr. President I can, who's going to stop me?"
Douglas: "Well, if you go through that door, the United States Secret Service... that's my private office, you want the other door".
_______________

Douglas in flower shop where the clerk hung up on him a few days before thinking he was a crank caller:

"Hi, you might recognize me - I called the other day, tried to order flowers..."
(Clerk Faints)
"Yup, she remembers me, same girl".

________________________
Douglas & Benning preparing to make use of the First Bed...

Douglas: "There is one thing I want you to know - that whole 'Most Powerful Man in the World' thing? It's a political distinction - comes with the job and you shouldn't have any expectations...."
______________________________________
Benning and sister discussing whether she should continue to see the President..

Benning: "I need to nip this thing in the bud"
Sister: "Are you kidding me? He's handsome, he's brilliant, he's the leader of the free world and he's an above average dancer - do you think MAYBE your standards are a LITTLE too high?"


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Play It Again, Sam (apologies to Coolidge24)*

Woody: I've met a lot of dames, but you're reaaally something special.
Keaton: Really?
Woody to Bogart: She bought it!!!!
___________________________________

Bogart to Woody: Somewhere in life you got turned around. It's her job to smell good for you. (Before, or after, Woody splashes himself with a half bottle of Canoe, English Leather, whatever?)

___________________________________

Woody:You were fantastic last night in bed.
Keaton: Oh, thanks...
Woody: How do you feel now?
Keaton: I think the Pepto Bismol helped.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Anybody who gets this one will be considered a true master in my book:

_"I have been called bad before. Many have said I do things that are not correct to do. I don't believe in talk such as this. I am nice man, with happy feelings. All of the time. First, a joke. What do you get when you cross an owl with a bungee chord? MY A**!!! Nyah, haha, haha, haha, ENOUGH."_


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

"...I don't break my word or my balls for nobody..."


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Anybody who gets this one will be considered a true master in my book:
> 
> _"I have been called bad before. Many have said I do things that are not correct to do. I don't believe in talk such as this. I am nice man, with happy feelings. All of the time. First, a joke. What do you get when you cross an owl with a bungee chord? MY A**!!! Nyah, haha, haha, haha, ENOUGH."_


Gabba,

I'll resond with this...

I'm sure on some planet your style is quite impressive, but your weak link is&#8230;this is Earth


----------

